# Have Foster to Adopt Home for WGSD Male



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Lead the Way Home, an incorporated nonprofit bully rescue here in PA has a client looking to foster/adopt a WGSD male. 
We will pay pull fee and any neuter/vaccination costs.

She has a submissive female Shepherd (spayed) and a cat (also altered). She is very specific in that she would like a white male. 
Our client participates in obedience training and is an all around great home. 

Can arrange transport along east coast, from SC and up. 

Let's save a white boy and put him in a truly awesome home.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

just a quick question...if it doesn't work out...will your rescue take?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

or what I mean is...

will it be your rescue that is pulling and the foster/adopt will be through your rescue? So...if it doesn't work out...the dog goes back to your rescue?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Myamom said:


> or what I mean is...
> 
> will it be your rescue that is pulling and the foster/adopt will be through your rescue? So...if it doesn't work out...the dog goes back to your rescue?


Sorry.....yes. Guess I should have made that clear  

We do have kennel space that is donated to us by a local boarding facility if for some reason there is an issue.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

ok...gotcha  Thanks!


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

someone on craigslist was looking for a rescue white GSD. here is a link to them. I will also suggest ECHO to them.

Looking For White German Shepherd


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would suggest they go to Echo and apply to foster.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I would suggest they go to Echo and apply to foster.


yup! just did


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Someone contacted me last week about one they found. No owners responded to ads and the dog is available.
If you want the contact info, just PM me.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

I appologize, i read this wrong. I thought it was saying you needed a foster, boy i feel like a dummy.:headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

This client would like to work through our rescue which is why we did not suggest Echo.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Then I would suggest your organization contact Echo. I'm sure they have a waiting list of WGSD's to be pulled.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Also makes me wonder why they don't want to work with Echo. Did they maybe apply there and were rejected? But I'm sure you know to look for that...just thinking out loud...good luck!


----------



## Colonel Tyler (Feb 10, 2020)

valreegrl said:


> Lead the Way Home, an incorporated nonprofit bully rescue here in PA has a client looking to foster/adopt a WGSD male.
> We will pay pull fee and any neuter/vaccination costs.
> 
> She has a submissive female Shepherd (spayed) and a cat (also altered). She is very specific in that she would like a white male.
> ...


Have a 3 year old Male that I need to re-home. He's very active and I'm getting older. My retirement area no longer allows large dogs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@Colonel Tyler this thread is 10yrs old. You will need to create a separate thread in the non urgent section of the forum in the following format:

Subject Line Must be in the following order:
City, State - Name, Sex and age, any other detail you would like to give.


----------

